# Staying at Brugge Aire with an Rv?



## cameron (May 20, 2008)

hello all. is it possible to access the aire in brugge with a 10 meter rv. if not is it possible to park on the coach park next door.. any info on the subject will be helpfull. thanks cameron


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and yes.
I guess it all depends on when you try to get in but I have seen 9m. vans in there. 
As you say the coach park can always accommodate you. I think the warden is very helpful if you speak a little French. He does speak English but likes you to make the effort.

Ray.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, we were there December 2010. Spaces for 25+ vehicles. We are 23 feet and there was plenty of room. Cost was 15 euro per night. There is a large parking area adjacent for day parking I think that was as much as 6 euro per hour. 

When you are there it is a 300 yd walk to the park and then 600 yd saunter to the city. It's fabulous. Hope you go.

Regards


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we were there some motor homes were on the back of the coach park

quite an expensive aire but fabulously convenient for brugge,nice walk along the canal too

have a brilliant time   

aldra


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We got on with our 35 footer a few years ago no problem at all. However, it was only half full so I guess if it had been busier it might have been a problem


----------



## cameron (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the info. plan to be there mid week, to have a night in brugge before we take the ferry back to hull


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

You will NOT get onto the new aire with that size.
We just fit with 7.2m so 10m is a no no. The pitches are numbered and access can be quite tight. Most aires but not all ,are designed around european sized units.
Dont chance it stay with the coaches.
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Size*

Useful info Gary.

Cheers


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*brugge*

hi there is disagree with gary ive seen a dutch guy there he was 9 metres long and stayed there for 3months.you can use the coach park for any length of m/h.it is the same price as the aire but no electric everything else you can use

thanks mike


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: brugge*



tude said:


> hi there is disagree with gary ive seen a dutch guy there he was 9 metres long and stayed there for 3months.you can use the coach park for any length of m/h.it is the same price as the aire but no electric everything else you can use
> 
> thanks mike


Hi Mike,
You can disagree with me as much as you like BUT we where talking about the "aire" and you will not get that size unit in the AIRE without pi**ing someone off.There are NO single numbered pitches in the AIRE that would take a 10 metre unit.
IF anyone can produce photographic proof that there is such a pitch on the AIRE I will eat a very large piece of humble pie.

Gary


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My 7.8m. van is well within the space limits and my friends 11m. combination caravan didn't have any problems.

Ray.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...195852,3.225724&spn=0.00096,0.002411&t=h&z=19

From when we stayed I don't think you would get in with a 10m RV, there were two A-Classes next to each other central to their spaces and it was pretty tight.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brugge*

Hi

Does anyone know the upto date prices on the aire/coach park?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi

We were in the new aire last December. There was a space at the bottom of the Aire (Left side when entering) which was coned off when we arrived. Later on in the day an RV arrived. It is probably the only space on the aire that an RV could fit. I believe that the parking guy coned it off for the Belgium registered RV. It would be a tight squeeze if the aire was fairly full for anything over 7.5 mtrs I would think.

Sonja


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Brugge*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know the upto date prices on the aire/coach park?
> 
> ...


Russell having just got back from this aire
1, the price is now 22.50 euro 1st apr till oct
2, 15 euro low season oct till apr

3, we arrived and there was a coach rv with sides out using 2 bays with the consent of the man in the hut who I was talking to as we have bought a longer unit and at 9m was not sure if it was ok and he said "if there is space then never a problem" :wink:


----------

